# GOBBLE GOBBLE THROWDOWN!!!!



## bmudd14474 (Nov 4, 2015)

This months theme will be .......................................................
THANKSGIVING

View media item 432972



This throwdown you will need present your best Thanksgiving Meal. It can be anything as long as its a thanksgiving inspired plate. PLEASE MAKE SURE TO INCLUDE THE CODEWORD. WE HAVE HAD SEVERAL ENTRIES LATELY THAT HAVE BEEN DISQUALIFIED BECAUSE OF OMITTING THE CODEWORD




 I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until end of day 11/30/2015


The rules are the same and available HERE. 

*
Code Word: Gobble Gobble



Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on 11/30/2015 Please email all entries to [email protected]

For Prizes we have 2 packages.

1 sponsored by amazenproducts.com and it will be a 6" tube package including starter gel.
View media item 432973
And the other is from SMF and that will be a $75 Amazon Giftcard


Good Luck everyone. Now get those wheels turning.*


----------



## driedstick (Nov 4, 2015)

This looks fun!! Can't wait to see all the great entries!! 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh man the wheels are starting to turn 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Lets see if I can get a winning streak going.


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 4, 2015)

bmudd14474 said:


> This throwdown you will need present your best Thanksgiving Meal. It can be anything as long as its a thanksgiving inspired plate.


     How loosely interpreted is "Thanksgiving inspired plate"? What we serve or traditional?


----------



## smokedout13 (Nov 4, 2015)

Great prizes! This one will be fun


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 4, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> > This throwdown you will need present your best Thanksgiving Meal. It can be anything as long as its a thanksgiving inspired plate.
> ...



When in doubt pm me and ill let you know if it is themed or not.


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 4, 2015)

This is going to be fun. Might have to enter my first throw down.  Have a couple of ideas.


----------



## xcoachx (Nov 8, 2015)

I may join you guys on this one as I'm planning on smoking the gobbler this year.
Subscribed for sure!

xcoachx


----------



## tomn (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanksgiving1.jpg



__ tomn
__ Nov 15, 2015


----------



## dcarch (Nov 25, 2015)

Just saw this!

Happy Thanksgiving to all!

dcarch


----------



## tropics (Nov 25, 2015)

Did not get lots of smoked but I think I am in

Richie


----------



## kokc (Nov 26, 2015)

I smoked 2 turkeys today and do not play on serving them till Saturday what is the best way to keep them?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 26, 2015)

Hmm, smoked 2 birds, but no plated shots or table shots...


----------



## smokedout13 (Nov 26, 2015)

I Dido that. We have nothing but a carcass left. Can't keep the scavengers away


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 27, 2015)

I fried one and smoked one.  Don't have a single pic of either.  It was a very hectic day!  

Mike


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 29, 2015)

Good Luck to everyone who enters. I will be sitting this one out, too much on my plate to get an entry together 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.......


----------



## smokin phil (Nov 29, 2015)

.


----------



## tomn (Nov 29, 2015)

smokedout13 said:


> I Dido that. We have nothing but a carcass left. Can't keep the scavengers away


That carcass will make great turkey & rice soup.

We'll be having turkey & rice soup in a week or two.


----------



## tropics (Nov 30, 2015)

I didn't read the rules til after taking pics,code word omitted.

But I did find an item to enter that I did not post,so I am in

Richie


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 30, 2015)

I forgot to take pics 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Maybe next time.


----------



## tropics (Dec 7, 2015)

Did anyone win?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 7, 2015)

tropics said:


> Did anyone win?



I'd like to see the entries...


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 28, 2016)

tropics said:


> Did anyone win?





CrankyBuzzard said:


> I'd like to see the entries...


I was curious about it too because I entered and I was told I won.  They poll was up and I got the most percentage of the votes.  Didn't want to post any pictures of the cook because the rules said you couldn't before the winner was announced.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2016)

The voting thread shows the order of the votes 1-5. Nothing more though...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/239071/thanksgiving-throwdown-voting-thread#post_1509318


----------



## smokin phil (Jan 28, 2016)

.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 28, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> The voting thread shows the order of the votes 1-5. Nothing more though...
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/239071/thanksgiving-throwdown-voting-thread#post_1509318



It does show the percentage of votes at the top.


----------

